# Bogs Down Upon Acceleration



## AZdriver (Sep 8, 2005)

A couple of times lately when punching it from a stoplight, my 05 Frontier kinda just bogs down instead of taking off. 

Ran the codes & no problems indicated.

Any ideas?

Where is the fuel filter located - thought I'd start there.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Have you checked the air filter? Might as well disconnect the battery too. There is also a throttle position procedure as well, but I would have to find it since I can't remember the specifics. 

As for the fuel filter, it's in the fuel tank. There shouldn't be a user replaceable in-line filter.

What's your mileage, Automatic or Manual transmission? If an Auto, I'd check the coolant color and tranny fluid (if you know how). Search cross contamination for radiator failure. 

Original owner? Nissan extended my warranty on my '05 Nismo. Z


----------



## AZdriver (Sep 8, 2005)

Z_Rated said:


> Have you checked the air filter? Might as well disconnect the battery too. There is also a throttle position procedure as well, but I would have to find it since I can't remember the specifics.
> 
> As for the fuel filter, it's in the fuel tank. There shouldn't be a user replaceable in-line filter.
> 
> ...


There's a screen at the end of the pick up tube for the fuel pump inside the gas tank, but it's not an actual filter filter. From a service standpoint, fuel filters need regular interval replacement & dropping the gas tank just to access a replaceable filter would be a major design blunder. I'll just have to look around to maybe find an actual filter somewhere along the fuel line. I've heard the inside-the-gas tank story before & it's just too improbable.

69.5K miles, 4.0 liter, 6 speed manual, no contamination in the coolant & the airfilter isn't brand new, but it's not by any means clogged up.

I've already checked the codes & done the throttle positioner reset procedure. Adds up to a real puzzler at this point.

Anyone else have any suggestions? I'm open to any further wisdom anyone has to share.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

IDPM recall, but it usually includes stalling as well. What did you use to read codes? Unless your using Nissan's Consult, I doubt it is retrieving all of them since generics can't read them all. Do you have real time diagnostics capabilities? That would help narrow things down, but the Consult II or newer would work best. 

6 speed transmission... How are the rest of the gears? I'd check fluid, rear end and brakes. If it doesn't feel mechanical and you haven't had the recall done, I'd suggest the IDPM recall at the dealership. Since yours is 6SP, you can't have the cross contamination issue.

BTW, post back if you do find an in-line filter. I'm pretty sure there isn't one, I gave up looking on my '05 almost seven years ago since I found out there is no part number for one at the dealerships. Z


----------



## AZdriver (Sep 8, 2005)

Z_Rated said:


> IDPM recall, but it usually includes stalling as well. What did you use to read codes? Unless your using Nissan's Consult, I doubt it is retrieving all of them since generics can't read them all. Do you have real time diagnostics capabilities? That would help narrow things down, but the Consult II or newer would work best.
> 
> 6 speed transmission... How are the rest of the gears? I'd check fluid, rear end and brakes. If it doesn't feel mechanical and you haven't had the recall done, I'd suggest the IDPM recall at the dealership. Since yours is 6SP, you can't have the cross contamination issue.
> 
> BTW, post back if you do find an in-line filter. I'm pretty sure there isn't one, I gave up looking on my '05 almost seven years ago since I found out there is no part number for one at the dealerships. Z


Read the codes from the CEL. 

Also no filter is listed at either Rock Auto or Auto Parts Whse, so apparently, as others have already suggested, there isn't any (what keeps crud outta the injectors?). Only thing in the tank is the pump module that has a screen strainer.

It's not a mechanical issue - when it happened, it seemed like the engine wasn't getting sufficient gas to quickly accelerate. It happened when quickly increasing engine RPMs - just lags like it's losing power, until I release the gas pedal, then press down again, and afterward I can punch it. 

Engine or ambient air temp doesn't seem to matter, since it did it once during the 115º summer heat while accelerating up a freeway on-ramp, then again a few days ago in the 40º evening air. I can't duplicate it at will - everything usually runs normally, but on a couple of occasions it bogged down when I rapidly accelerate from a stop - usually around 2500-3000 RPM as I recall & not any lower. I'm trying to duplicate it, but haven't been able to in the past few days. 

I've tapped out the air filter element, but it didn't seem that dirty - just in case, I've got a new filter on order.

I also checked with the dealer, who is largely clueless about any fuel filter or location & could only offer: "bring it in & we'll look at it". 

IPDM Recall? I was notified about an ECM relay, but the dealer said mine wasn't in the affected mfg group. Last recall notice was for the fuel level sensor in the tank, which I had replaced already last summer myself.


----------

